# Strikes w/ Sungkitis Drill



## Guro Harold (May 28, 2010)

A great "Old School" Modern Arnis technique to know and practice is practicing executing a follow-through Strike followed by a poke (sungkiti).

This teaches a student a counter against someone who has strong or uncontrolled follow through strikes but also helps train students learn a immediate counter as well.

A cool thing that I learned practicing this technique is that it helps me to set up my stick chokes, ties, and controls.

Here is a small pattern that I use (all strikes are follow through unless otherwise noted:

#1 Strike (or Palis-Palis Sweep Block - hand parries on the outside) / #11 Sungkiti - Applications: Reverse tie/Reverse neck trap.
#2 Strike (or umbrella style block) / #10 Sungkiti - Applications: Two handed Motorcycle control, neck tuck or same side fingerlock trap.

(Yes I am leaving out an important piece to getting this to work but we can *Rap* about that later. ) 

The next point is that so many techniques open up to the practitioner when we take the time to ponder on transitions between strikes. In particular, a lot of clears and setups for cane controls come from the 10 to 11, 11 to 10, 6 to 7, and 7 to 6 transitions.

Here is one for example:

Off a #1 or #3 Palis-Palis Sweep Block, execute a #7 to #10. This can lead to several techniques. One is a neck tuck or same side fingerlock trap off of a same side hand check/grab. Or as you execute the #10, you escape behind the opponent and execute a rear triangle stick choke. Please note that you might see the #7 acts as a natural clearing mechanism of whatever is in its way.

Side note, FYI, when learning full power follow through strikes, its also great to learn breaking, recovery, and redirection.

K, have fun!!!

Guro Harold


----------

